# Firmware build v8.1 2018.32.2 3817fdd (8/20/2018)



## gundarx

Updated coming from 2018.26.3. No obvious changes. Was heading to sleep and got update notification, so have not driven yet. Need to verify but seems like:
- resolved voice commands not being recognized while parked at home (connected to wifi but bad AT&T LTE signal?); I did several bug reports on this recently and might be why I got this new update?
- rear camera comes on immediately, no black delay
- screen woke up fast from door unlock
- phone app has less wait, summon functionality can be used quicker
- UI feels more responsive

images below (redacted location and last VIN #s.. my car's 184xx):


----------



## TonyK23

I just got the same this morning. I was also on 2018.26.3.


----------



## Perlman

Same here. Unfortunately my wife is taking the car today so won’t see what is new until tomorrow!


----------



## G0GR33N

According to TeslaFi 3 M3's have this along with an MS.


----------



## iChris93

G0GR33N said:


> According to TeslaFi 3 M3's have this along with an MS.


Already a thread for it https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-32-2-3817fdd-8-20-2018.8292/


----------



## G0GR33N

iChris93 said:


> Already a thread for it https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/firmware-build-2018-32-2-3817fdd-8-20-2018.8292/


My bad... didn't see it!


----------



## ER1C8

Update installing now. I was hoping I was one of the first to be chosen for V9, but I'm guessing it's just 32.2. V9 should start rolling out soon if Twitter is to be believed.


----------



## iChris93

ER1C8 said:


> Update installing now. I was hoping I was one of the first to be chosen for V9, but I'm guessing it's just 32.2. V9 should start rolling out soon if Twitter is to be believed.


Probably to employees first?


----------



## ER1C8

iChris93 said:


> Probably to employees first?


I know... But one can always hope, even if I know it's not going to happen.


----------



## Sweni

Got this update today as well.

From 26.3 on 8/4 to 32.2 on 8/21

Seems to have downloaded around 4am Eastern, and is a little over 500mb

Only bug fix I noticed, is the MAC address finally shows up in the wifi screen.


----------



## rareohs

TonyK23 said:


> I just got the same this morning. I was also on 2018.26.3.


Ditto. Will check it out on the way to work...


----------



## scaots

Was on 26.3 and updated this morning. I noticed that the fog light indicator moved from around center to far left of the indicator icon row. Have to see if I notice any other changes there. Also seems to be back to swerving into the extra space at exit ramps and back out. I thought 26.3 was better at that, but only one trip into work so far so will give it a little more time to test.


----------



## beantownrich

I noticed the camera was quicker to turn on as well. I don't know if this is a change in this release or a previous one, but automatic high beams got moved to a the gear menu from the main lights menu. I shut them off a long time ago because they were garbage so I don't really know.


----------



## Mike

scaots said:


> Also seems to be back to swerving into the extra space at exit ramps and back out.


I noticed this going from 21. X to 28.x a few weeks ago.


----------



## coredumperror

gundarx said:


> - phone app has less wait, summon functionality can be used quicker
> - UI feels more responsive


Oh I really hope I get this one soon! I use Summon every day to get my car out of the super cramped carport I use, and it's SOOOO annoying to use sometimes, because of that delay, and frequently getting stuck on "Connecting to your vehicle..."

I'm a pretty new owner (took delivery on July 18th), so I'm not really sure how firmware rollouts work. I think the only reason I have 2018.28.1 is that it came out while my car was at an SC. I've never actually installed a firmware update myself.


----------



## fazluke

After a quick update to 21.9 after I got the car, I was on hold for 2 months, then 26.3 and a surprise last night to 32.2.
iChris93 - I am not an employee
The only change I noticed, a huge improved in lane change (7 out of 7) during this morning drive


----------



## Reliev

I got a 340mb + download but no update notification yet was hoping this was v9 but ill take it.


----------



## iChris93

fazluke said:


> After a quick update to 21.9 after I got the car, I was on hold for 2 months, then 26.3 and a surprise last night to 32.2.
> iChris93 - I am not an employee
> The only change I noticed, a huge improved in lane change (7 out of 7) during this morning drive


I was saying that employees will get version 9.0 first, as beta testers. I expect anyone can get 32.2 now.


----------



## coredumperror

Is there a way to request a firmware update, or are we all just subject to the whims of Tesla's update algorithm?


----------



## Reliev

@coredumperror there allegedly is once v9 comes out


----------



## coredumperror

@reldtm Cool! I look forward to the V9 release even more, now. That's supposed to be this month, right?


----------



## Reliev

yea its supposed to be in September sometime the real issue is when in September and are ALL these things coming out at once? who knows... can't wait for it either way haha

_edit _also good configuration on your car I did the same build  thanks for the signature


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

coredumperror said:


> Is there a way to request a firmware update, or are we all just subject to the whims of Tesla's update algorithm?


I've been fortunate to have a service center push out the software each time I've requested. Soooo ... YMMV


----------



## coredumperror

CrunchyLumpia said:


> I've been fortunate to have a service center push out the software each time I've requested. Soooo ... YMMV


Ahh, so you can just call a local SC and ask?


----------



## Reliev

I don't do this, but yes you can. I do not do this personally after I saw the amount of request they get for this, I'm sure it impacts service responses for more important things though.


----------



## CrunchyLumpia

coredumperror said:


> Ahh, so you can just call a local SC and ask?


Yes, I guess I can try calling around to see who would do it.

I live in the Central Valley so the closest service center to me is Seaside in Monterey CA.

They have been able to push up the software to my vehicle each time I've requested.


----------



## Shygar

Don't overload them with calls though. This is going to be a constant process as long as you own a Tesla. There will always be a newer update. Tesla will eventually push it to you, or if you find you are really behind (like anyone on 21.9 or earlier right now), then you could ask a SC about it.

FYI I got this update last night and saw on my wifi that the download was 469Mb. Happened around midnight PDT.


----------



## JWardell

For those of you with WIFI reporting data usage, can you see the 3 uploading data each day, reporting back autopilot event captures?


----------



## 2Kap

Updated to this from 28.5..my rear camera still decides when it does and doesnt want to display video, instead of the black screen, smh. 
Havent owned my car that long, but I havent noticed anything specific... the camera is the only bug i'm getting.


----------



## Reliev

@JWardell yeah it seems to do anywhere from 20mb-100mb+ im not sure what its sending though.


----------



## coredumperror

Yeah, I wouldn't want to abuse the SCs to get frequent firmware updates. It's just that this one in particular seems like it may greatly impact me, since I actually use Summon every day, to park and unpark my car in my carport at home.


----------



## aronth5

Got 32.2 today from 26.3. 
Autopilot no longer works. Will have to call support to find out what is going on.
Backup camera displays right away which is good. FM radio which pre 26.3 worked fine on all stations now only works on some.


----------



## Shygar

JWardell said:


> For those of you with WIFI reporting data usage, can you see the 3 uploading data each day, reporting back autopilot event captures?


I saw a big upload on 8/15 of about 380mb, otherwise it's about 20-30 mb daily.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Shygar said:


> I saw a big upload on 8/15 of about 380mb, otherwise it's about 20-30 mb daily.


I guess no update for me...


----------



## Bernard

gundarx said:


> Updated coming from 2018.26.3. No obvious changes. Was heading to sleep and got update notification, so have not driven yet. Need to verify but seems like:
> - resolved voice commands not being recognized while parked at home (connected to wifi but bad AT&T LTE signal?); I did several bug reports on this recently and might be why I got this new update?
> - rear camera comes on immediately, no black delay
> - screen woke up fast from door unlock
> - phone app has less wait, summon functionality can be used quicker
> - UI feels more responsive
> 
> images below (redacted location and last VIN #s.. my car's 184xx):
> 
> View attachment 13420
> View attachment 13421
> View attachment 13422


Same here, also from 26.3.


----------



## markrodg

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I guess no update for me...
> 
> View attachment 13433


These reports are from Google WiFi right? Right out of the box or do you need to buy software to review the logs?


----------



## SoFlaModel3

markrodg said:


> These reports are from Google WiFi right? Right out of the box or do you need to buy software to review the logs?


That's Google WiFi via their iOS app. It's very easy to setup and use!


----------



## plankeye

Still on 26.3, come on!!!


----------



## John

Can anybody on 32.2 (or for that matter, 28.5) see your Slacker Premium Playlists?


----------



## Reliev

@markrodg out of the box best WiFi I've had.

@Shygar did you take a long trip days prior?


----------



## fazluke

relidtm said:


> I got a 340mb + download but no update notification yet was hoping this was v9 but ill take it.


Got it, thx


----------



## fazluke

My biggest upload day was the 15th at 150 M and in the last two weeks total uploads was over 500 M mainly in 4 days.


----------



## Reliev

Right I'm trying to figure out what is triggering the big data data uploads last big upload I had I drove a few hundred miles not sure if it was just because or not .That day you had the big upload did you drive more? Wondering if this random weekly etc .


----------



## fazluke

relidtm said:


> Right I'm trying to figure out what is triggering the big data data uploads last big upload I had I drove a few hundred miles not sure if it was just because or not .That day you had the big upload did you drive more? Wondering if this random weekly etc .


No unusual drive. I noticed the big upload is usually mid week (Tuesday 120, Wed 50, and Thurs 120), otherwise it is less than 7 MB


----------



## JWardell

Another question for those with data-tracking routers:
When do you see the Tesla making its uploads and downloads? Does it download the firmware updates in the middle of the night? Does it upload autopilot data as soon as it gets home? Etc.


----------



## fazluke

Historical detailed data are not available to me except on daily basis. So I'll monitor daily and respond back in few days.


----------



## ronmis

fazluke said:


> My biggest upload day was the 15th at 150 M and in the last two weeks total uploads was over 500 M mainly in 4 days.


How are y'all tracking data the device has used? I've got Netgear Orbi and Nighthawk AC1900 and they don't track per device.


----------



## coredumperror

Someone up-thread mentioned Google WiFi, which apparently has a phone app that does such tracking. If you install a third party firmware (I use DD-WRT) on your AC1900, you should be able to do something similar through the web interface.


----------



## ronmis

coredumperror said:


> Someone up-thread mentioned Google WiFi, which apparently has a phone app that does such tracking. If you install a third party firmware (I use DD-WRT) on your AC1900, you should be able to do something similar through the web interface.


I've been toying with the idea of installing Advanced Tomato on my AC1900. Let me install it today and see how it goes, I'll hopefully not brick my router.


----------



## Reliev

@JWardell the 2 updates I've had (yes very small sample size) it seems to download between 9-12pm EST then it doesnt notify me until the day is over 6pm or later... I only have 2 downloads to compare this to.


----------



## Shygar

relidtm said:


> @markrodg out of the box best WiFi I've had.
> 
> @Shygar did you take a long trip days prior?


Nope, generally drive it to work 4-5 days a week, roundtrip about 40 miles. There's also a thousand other Teslas on the same road so doubt I'm providing them much info .


----------



## Shygar

coredumperror said:


> Someone up-thread mentioned Google WiFi, which apparently has a phone app that does such tracking. If you install a third party firmware (I use DD-WRT) on your AC1900, you should be able to do something similar through the web interface.


Yea I also have Google Wifi. I can track it from anywhere as it's a cloud based app. Definitely super happy with these Google mesh routers, so much coverage and just works well.


----------



## BSF29

JWardell said:


> Another question for those with data-tracking routers:
> When do you see the Tesla making its uploads and downloads? Does it download the firmware updates in the middle of the night? Does it upload autopilot data as soon as it gets home? Etc.


I see upload/download anytime it wants to. typically uploads are soon after I get home, but I have seen them an hour or 2 later. firmware are anytime. I woke up to my MS having 32.2 ready to install but no activity for our M3. I didn't drive the M3 today and there was no data transfer until 5pm when it downloaded 500MB and I just saw the notification that a software update was ready. I'm assuming it's 32.2 from current 26.3. It will probably be 30 more minutes before it is finished.

I have my cars set to sleep as deep as I can and keep the Tesla app and my other apps closed to minimize phantom power drain. For my 3, I open the Tesla app a few min before I'm leaving and keep it running until I'm done driving for the day. I've yet to have a problem with the door not unlocking.

Firmware updates are like winning the lottery as far as when you get them. I'm no longer in a hurry. Our S & 3 EAP work well enough and I have had "bad" updates but few and far apart. I did do a few recent Bug Reports for false breaking in both cars. It's interesting that neither car hiccups at the same spot on our commute. 
It seems like the more true problems I report, I tend to see updates sooner. But I have had this theory fail me so I mainly stick with luck of the draw.


----------



## iChris93

Just updated to this from 26.3!


----------



## uthe

I started the about 15min ago, the 2min countdown timer started and I left the car. I just checked and it seems the update got canceled and the update notifier is gone. I am still on the old 26.3 firmware. Any idea what happened and how to get the update back?


----------



## uthe

Never mind, seems like the update went on in the background w/o any notification window, all regular functions were still there, didn't try driving though. Just got the message that the update completed.


----------



## fazluke

ronmis said:


> How are y'all tracking data the device has used? I've got Netgear Orbi and Nighthawk AC1900 and they don't track per device.


I use Google Wifi


----------



## fazluke

BSF29 said:


> I've yet to have a problem with the door not unlocking.


32.2 fixed that for me, now with my iPhone locked just walk to the car pull the handle to get in


----------



## fazluke

I do not use the navigator much and today I noticed that the map shows more details than usual. On 4 a lanes street, I can see the car on the map placed to the right matching the right lane, in moving to #1 lane, car position shifted to the left on the map within the white space showing the street. I am not sure if that new to 32.2 or has been there and just I did not notice it.


----------



## Steve Sherman

Just completed the download.. Dang, still no summon in hometown


----------



## bernie

I took delivery Wednesday and as soon as I plugged into the supercharger to test I got the 2018.28 notice, upgraded as soon as I got home. Drove the car to Reno and back to the Bay Area and no update this week for 2018.32. Ive tried disconnecting / enabling WiFi, powering screen in off and still no update. So I’ll wait.


----------



## Deadbattery

I updated tonight 26.1 to 32.2. I had been 19 something before that.,


----------



## need4speed

Also received 32.2 today. Was at 28.x.


----------



## Reliev

@Steve Sherman no summon in Canada unti a keyfob comes out.

@Shygar must be random then. I was trying to find some logic to this also that big update I got didn't do anything still running the older software.


----------



## tipton

this was my first update and I got it today.

someone asked about custom pro playlists in slacker - mine did not disappear.

also, a tip for those interested in the google routers. the first google routers were the onhub routers and there were two models one made by Asus and one made by Tplink. there is very little difference between the two. these routers can be regularly purchased for $60 or less used on eBay. The nice thing is - just like the mesh network that google sells is that these use the same software/app and allow you to use the onhub routers to add to or create a mesh network. basically you can create or add to your mesh network much cheaper by purchasing the Onhub routers that are a few years old. I added one to my garage for around $50 just to get the car a good wifi signal.


----------



## Reliev

@tipton your text is yellow had to highlight it to read but yea the software makes it I've used tplink link versions the range isn't as good but yes same mesh goodness.


----------



## tipton

relidtm said:


> @tipton your text is yellow had to highlight it to read but yea the software makes it I've used tplink link versions the range isn't as good but yes same mesh goodness.


thanks, fixed it.

also, the one thing that I immediately notice in this update is the app is much much quicker connecting to the car. the connection is almost immediate now it seems. anxious to see if this increases battery drain, i took a sceenshot to remember what it was at before going to bed


----------



## Mike

relidtm said:


> @JWardell the 2 updates I've had (yes very small sample size) it seems to download between 9-12pm EST then it doesnt notify me until the day is over 6pm or later... I only have 2 downloads to compare this to.


Sorry for sounding like a 2x4.......

To confirm: your downloads from Tesla happened between 0900 and 1200 eastern daylight time with notification happening at/after 6pm.

Thanks.


----------



## Reliev

yep but that was in 2 of the cases it seems like the update request happens at 6 a few days ago I got a 500+ MB download and no update screen I think it stores it in a storage in memory then ask you if you want to install it later, again I haven't confirmed this but others seem to have a similar experience at least in this thread.


----------



## Reliev

Update
Looks like I got a bunch of small files for an update finally got the upgrade push today I think its the same version but its installing right now. I will report back if its a different version


----------



## littlD

Just got the notification..starting update in 5 minutes


----------



## firelegend

Just got this update! Just happy it didn't brick my car haha!


----------



## littlD

firelegend said:


> Just got this update! Just happy it didn't brick my car haha!


Yep, I succeeded in doing that the first day I had my car.

Just checkout "Life With Middie" below for details.


----------



## RIP_OPEC

relidtm said:


> @JWardell the 2 updates I've had (yes very small sample size) it seems to download between 9-12pm EST then it doesnt notify me until the day is over 6pm or later... I only have 2 downloads to compare this to.


Received an update notification for 32.2, exactly at 6 PM today, you're on to something.

I haven't really kept track, but now that I think of it, most of my updates were either pushed Wednesday/Thursday.

My theory is that those on 28.x will get 32.2 quicker than those with older firmware because it includes bug fixes and no new features. On the contrary, I think when a major update releases like V9, it doesn't matter what your firmware version is - it's basically a lottery or whoever begs their service center first (I will be that person).


----------



## JWardell

Just got my notification and installed 32.2 around 7pm tonight, coming from 28.1
..at this point I just want my v9


----------



## hdgmedic

Also got the update this evening.


----------



## Reliev

@RIP_OPEC yeah v9 should be next month I'm calling a Thursday or Friday and I'm hoping you can request updates right when they come out on v9 but they could be down the line also. I also think they stagger install times for tech support .Maybe I'm really overthinking .


----------



## RIP_OPEC

relidtm said:


> @RIP_OPEC yeah v9 should be next month I'm calling a Thursday or Friday and I'm hoping you can request updates right when they come out on v9 but they could be down the line also. I also think they stagger install times for tech support .Maybe I'm really overthinking .


There may be a critical flaw in an update, like Summon moves forward at 100 MPH instead of 1MPH, so the staggering makes sense for liability reasons. Volunteering for V9 is a very noble act, and I will selflessly make sure it's safe too.


----------



## Eli

Found an annoying bug in 32.2, used to be able to hold left/right on the left scroll wheel for a couple seconds to cycle between favorites, but it's broken in this update. Either it does nothing at all or it causes the media UI to freeze until you reboot it.


----------



## GDN

Another update to 32.2 tonight. Came from 28.2. Pretty sure that all of our releases have come in the evening and the release before this when I was one of the first to get it the notification came right at 6 PM. Also allows me to display my MAC address. 93 updates to this version today per Teslafi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I thought I was getting 32.2 until...


----------



## GDN

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I thought I was getting 32.2 until...
> 
> View attachment 13547


Hmmmm.... Brain dump. Was this the first failure you've ever had? Has to be interesting what would cause a release to fail. Your Ranger buddy will fix you up.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

GDN said:


> Hmmmm.... Brain dump. Was this the first failure you've ever had? Has to be interesting what would cause a release to fail. Your Ranger buddy will fix you up.


First one! I do have service Monday on my headlight, so no worries


----------



## MRinPDX

SoFlaModel3 said:


> First one! I do have service Monday on my headlight, so no worries


Wonder if your WiFi at home glitched (yes that is a technical term ;-)


----------



## MRinPDX

BTW, I got the update this evening and even though the rel. notes claim bug fixes, what I noticed new was that the autopilot page now offers me the enhanced auto-pilot option to order.


----------



## GDN

MRinPDX said:


> BTW, I got the update this evening and even though the rel. notes claim bug fixes, what I noticed new was that the autopilot page now offers me the enhanced auto-pilot option to order.


Is that the trial or truly - you can click and order it right from the car? Charge your credit card on your account? Share screen shots?


----------



## PasoWino

32.2 showed up for me tonight. No observations yet, but I will report back if I find any nuggets in there.


----------



## MRinPDX

GDN said:


> Is that the trial or truly - you can click and order it right from the car? Charge your credit card on your account? Share screen shots?


Here are the images GDN. It lets you order, but then check out the second screen. So they seem to be still getting it setup. Where did the trial period go?


----------



## GDN

MRinPDX said:


> Here are the images GDN. It lets you order, but then check out the second screen.
> 
> View attachment 13551
> View attachment 13552


Thanks for sharing. Very interesting. Who knew they'd make it that easy. Just drop $6000 on your credit card while cruising down the road, press the stalk twice and let it take over.


----------



## Tony H

got it tonight. From 28.1


----------



## SoFlaModel3

@JWardell here's what it looks like right before the update comes in...


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Also in case you're wondering here is what happens after it fails...


----------



## littlD

Since this update, I'm not getting lots of "Charging Complete" notifications when reaching my set charging limit.

Hopefully that's finally fixed.


----------



## markrodg

littlD said:


> Since this update, I'm not getting lots of "Charging Complete" notifications when reaching my set charging limit.
> 
> Hopefully that's finally fixed.


28.5 fixed that for me. 28.1 introduced it.


----------



## coredumperror

I got 32.2 an hour or so ago, yay! 

Will report back in a few days on whether Summon turns out to be more reliable, since that was one reported benefit of the new firmware. I've had a lot of trouble with having to force-quit my Tesla app to get Summon past "Connecting to your vehicle...", so I'm really hoping that report turns out to be true.


----------



## JimmT

I got 32.2 tonight as well, upgrading from 28.2. Haven’t had a chance to try anything out other than the app connects to the car much faster.


----------



## Manole

I noticed the app connected to the car immediately for the first day after the update. Now, I’m on day 2 after the update and it only intermittently connects quickly; most of the time it takes 20-30 seconds like before the update. The only difference is on day 1 my charge was 80% and now it’s 50% so perhaps the cars ‘phone home’ polling interval is variable based on battery level with this update?


----------



## slotti

Got 32.2 this morning. Seems to be rolling out slow.


----------



## TrevP

Off topic but I had strange dream last night about the software update that popped up in our Model X. For some reason I had it in my dream the X was also a fire truck and the update added a "summer sprinkler" feature with patterns etc... for the kids to cool off in.

My brain is weird


----------



## JWardell

RIP_OPEC said:


> like Summon moves forward at 100 MPH instead of 1MPH


I totally want this!

Call it Super Summon


----------



## MelindaV

Eli said:


> Found an annoying bug in 32.2, used to be able to hold left/right on the left scroll wheel for a couple seconds to cycle between favorites, but it's broken in this update. Either it does nothing at all or it causes the media UI to freeze until you reboot it.


Did you report it it tesla?


----------



## NJturtlePower

MRinPDX said:


> Here are the images GDN. It lets you order, but then check out the second screen. So they seem to be still getting it setup. Where did the trial period go?


My 14-Day EAP trial pop-up was there today for me on 28.5... thread here: 
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/enhanced-autopilot-trial.8124/


----------



## MarkK

John said:


> Can anybody on 32.2 (or for that matter, 28.5) see your Slacker Premium Playlists?


I am in the same boat. after 32.2 update the playlists section is empty. Tried logging out and back in....no luck...hope that gets fixed asap. I need my driving playlists...


----------



## SalisburySam

GDN said:


> Another update to 32.2 tonight. Came from 28.2. Pretty sure that all of our releases have come in the evening and the release before this when I was one of the first to get it the notification came right at 6 PM. Also allows me to display my MAC address. 93 updates to this version today per Teslafi.


Still on 28.1, and MAC address is visible in that release.


----------



## LucyferSam

Update was waiting to be installed this morning, installing now. My only hope is that it improves the USB music playback, the last update took me from successfully restarting music when entering the car ~80% of the time to about 10% of the time. This is still the most absurd bug I've seen on the car and it's getting frustrating that there has been basically no effort to make USB playback function up to the level of a computer player from the 90's much less a modern system.


----------



## Rich M

LucyferSam said:


> frustrating that there has been basically no effort to make USB playback function


Tesla's software development resources are finite. Of all the hundreds of functions they are trying to improve with each software cycle, I'm sure slightly inconvenient USB functionality is nowhere near the top of the list. 
We all knowingly bought at car that is still under development, so not only are little details like that going to take a while to iron out, but other vehicle functions may degrade for a few versions in the process.


----------



## LucyferSam

Rich M said:


> Tesla's software development resources are finite. Of all the hundreds of functions they are trying to improve with each software cycle, I'm sure slightly inconvenient USB functionality is nowhere near the top of the list.
> We all knowingly bought at car that is still under development, so not only are little details like that going to take a while to iron out, but other vehicle functions may degrade for a few versions in the process.


At this point I don't really consider it a slightly inconvenient feature, as if it doesn't restart on it's own it takes over a minute for me to manually start playback (because it usually involves waiting for it to re-index the drive, then navigate through several screens to restart the music because there isn't even a "Play all Random" or "Play Album" option at the top level folder). I expected it not to work well when I got the car, but I also expected to see some progress on making it work well over the course of the last 8 months, and especially given the much higher number of closer to normal people customers they are now shipping to. A functional media player is an incredibly basic and incredibly easily solved issue (the player on the S, while not perfect, at least provides the basic functionality, so they have even already partially solved it), sadly it appears to be one they just don't care about. I really, really hope that V9 introduces a real media player, because to me it is the only flaw with the car and at this point it's a pretty glaring one that creates significant frustration 90% of the time I enter the car. I love the car overall, but this is beginning to get ridiculous.


----------



## RIP_OPEC

Manole said:


> I noticed the app connected to the car immediately for the first day after the update. Now, I'm on day 2 after the update and it only intermittently connects quickly; most of the time it takes 20-30 seconds like before the update. The only difference is on day 1 my charge was 80% and now it's 50% so perhaps the cars 'phone home' polling interval is variable based on battery level with this update?


Updated last night, and this morning it connected instantly, at 90% charge. Normally it's impossible to wake it up.


----------



## RIP_OPEC

LucyferSam said:


> At this point I don't really consider it a slightly inconvenient feature, as if it doesn't restart on it's own it takes over a minute for me to manually start playback (because it usually involves waiting for it to re-index the drive, then navigate through several screens to restart the music because there isn't even a "Play all Random" or "Play Album" option at the top level folder). I expected it not to work well when I got the car, but I also expected to see some progress on making it work well over the course of the last 8 months, and especially given the much higher number of closer to normal people customers they are now shipping to. A functional media player is an incredibly basic and incredibly easily solved issue (the player on the S, while not perfect, at least provides the basic functionality, so they have even already partially solved it), sadly it appears to be one they just don't care about. I really, really hope that V9 introduces a real media player, because to me it is the only flaw with the car and at this point it's a pretty glaring one that creates significant frustration 90% of the time I enter the car. I love the car overall, but this is beginning to get ridiculous.


Elon said we're getting Netflix in V10, and there's a good chance of a better media player too.


----------



## MGallo

I received the update (from 28.1) yesterday. Installed it as soon as I got the notification and it completed at 4:58 PM. Autopilot works fine. I don’t have playlists, but my favorites are fine.

I do have one annoying thing that this update did not fix which is that I have to use my key card to start driving every time now (not 100% sure if it coincided with 28.1 which I got just a week or two ago). It unlocks with my phone in hand and sets my profile so I know it recognizes that much. I may just need to delete and readd my phone or something. We were mess My around with Addis a new driver profile (not phone, just driver profile) and switching between drivers a lot (teaching my nephew how to drive).

(Edit) to make this post even longer, I forgot to say that I have an Orbi mesh network and here is part of the screenshot it gives me. I work from home so I have that traffic from yesterday and my daughter streamed two movies last night on Netflix. I probably should have checked this right before and after the software update to get more accurate numbers. Next time, manlybe, if I remember.


----------



## harrison987

Well...the update has not imporved anything for me...only caused problems.

First:

I noticed that my regen braking is not as aggressive. Usually when I take my foot of the gas, it would grab fairly hard...so I would always need to release gas slowly...which I liked a lot. Don't feel it as much. Anyone else experience this?

Also, when walking to car, it would unlock immediately upon pulling handle. NOW...it pull the handle and nothing happens...I have to pull it a few times to recognize my phone. it is like the car is asleep.

NOT happy...


----------



## John

harrison987 said:


> Well...the update has not imporved anything for me...only caused problems.
> 
> First:
> 
> I noticed that my regen braking is not as aggressive. Usually when I take my foot of the gas, it would grab fairly hard...so I would always need to release gas slowly...which I liked a lot. Don't feel it as much. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Also, when walking to car, it would unlock immediately upon pulling handle. NOW...it pull the handle and nothing happens...I have to pull it a few times to recognize my phone. it is like the car is asleep.
> 
> NOT happy...


Was your battery at 100% when you had the regen weakness? Did someone turn the regen setting down?


----------



## harrison987

John said:


> Was your battery at 100% when you had the regen weakness? Did someone turn the regen setting down?


no, Battery is around 90-95%. Setting are as they were...nothing changed.

The unlock is more of an issue. Does not happen when I am at home...but when I am out (parked at the gym, bank, grocery store - which was today's morning trip)...car did not unlock upon pulling handle. No settings were changed on my phone.

I assume this is un-related...but I am also getting a "chemical" type smell when I get into the car...

I noticed this smell before when I charged her overnight the other day...almost like a hot battery smell. got into the car today, and same smell...weird.

Mike


----------



## John

harrison987 said:


> no, Battery is around 90-95%. Setting are as they were...nothing changed.
> 
> The unlock is more of an issue. Does not happen when I am at home...but when I am out (parked at the gym, bank, grocery store - which was today's morning trip)...car did not unlock upon pulling handle. No settings were changed on my phone.
> 
> I assume this is un-related...but I am also getting a "chemical" type smell when I get into the car...
> 
> I noticed this smell before when I charged her overnight the other day...almost like a hot battery smell. got into the car today, and same smell...weird.
> 
> Mike


You've noticed before that regen is limited when your battery is near full, right? (No place for regen to go.)


----------



## LucyferSam

harrison987 said:


> no, Battery is around 90-95%. Setting are as they were...nothing changed.
> 
> The unlock is more of an issue. Does not happen when I am at home...but when I am out (parked at the gym, bank, grocery store - which was today's morning trip)...car did not unlock upon pulling handle. No settings were changed on my phone.
> 
> I assume this is un-related...but I am also getting a "chemical" type smell when I get into the car...
> 
> I noticed this smell before when I charged her overnight the other day...almost like a hot battery smell. got into the car today, and same smell...weird.
> 
> Mike


Pretty sure regen begins being limited at just over 90% charge, getting weaker until you are near full where it is disabled due to nowhere to put the power.


----------



## Mike

JWardell said:


> at this point I just want my v9


If it links the EAP to the active route in the nav system AND links walk away lock control to a front page (or Homelink menu) AND gives us built in dash cam......YES PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## harrison987

LucyferSam said:


> Pretty sure regen begins being limited at just over 90% charge, getting weaker until you are near full where it is disabled due to nowhere to put the power.


I never noticed before...and I have had it at that level quite often... 

Maybe it is just me...


----------



## Mike

PasoWino said:


> 32.2 showed up for me tonight. No observations yet, but I will report back if I find any nuggets in there.


32.2 was waiting for me at 0530 this morning.

As usual, I did the update while I was doing cardio at the YMCA.

Observations:

1. a total of 270 kms westbound and (return trip) eastbound on Hwy 401 so far today, using EAP with sunny conditions and dozens of overpasses (and shadows), no abrupt braking events.

2. regen in urban traffic situations seems to be back up to pre version 28.x levels

3. EAP did not "hunt" when I was in a right lane and an exit lane began, it stayed glued to the correct lane center while the road widened for the exit lane.....


----------



## gsxrpaul

MGallo said:


> I received the update (from 28.1) yesterday. Installed it as soon as I got the notification and it completed at 4:58 PM. Autopilot works fine. I don't have playlists, but my favorites are fine.
> 
> I do have one annoying thing that this update did not fix which is that I have to use my key card to start driving every time now (not 100% sure if it coincided with 28.1 which I got just a week or two ago). It unlocks with my phone in hand and sets my profile so I know it recognizes that much. I may just need to delete and readd my phone or something. We were mess My around with Addis a new driver profile (not phone, just driver profile) and switching between drivers a lot (teaching my nephew how to drive).
> 
> (Edit) to make this post even longer, I forgot to say that I have an Orbi mesh network and here is part of the screenshot it gives me. I work from home so I have that traffic from yesterday and my daughter streamed two movies last night on Netflix. I probably should have checked this right before and after the software update to get more accurate numbers. Next time, manlybe, if I remember.


Have the same issue with the update. Car unlocks fine with phone key, but won't go into drive or reverse. If I get out of the car and back in, goes into drive just fine. Happens every time the car has been sitting for an extended period of time.


----------



## JimmT

Updated last night to 32.2 and this morning I got the 14 day EAP trial. It doesn’t look like I can postpone it, it’s either accept or cancel so I accepted. Can’t wait to try it out later.


----------



## MGallo

harrison987 said:


> no, Battery is around 90-95%. Setting are as they were...nothing changed.
> 
> The unlock is more of an issue. Does not happen when I am at home...but when I am out (parked at the gym, bank, grocery store - which was today's morning trip)...car did not unlock upon pulling handle. No settings were changed on my phone.
> 
> I assume this is un-related...but I am also getting a "chemical" type smell when I get into the car...
> 
> I noticed this smell before when I charged her overnight the other day...almost like a hot battery smell. got into the car today, and same smell...weird.
> 
> Mike


Nobody else said it so I will - I would get that smell checked out right away if you are confident it's your car and not something else in the garage. Maybe something funky is happening with the BMS.


----------



## markrodg

harrison987 said:


> I noticed that my regen braking is not as aggressive. Usually when I take my foot of the gas, it would grab fairly hard...so I would always need to release gas slowly...which I liked a lot. Don't feel it as much. Anyone else experience this?


28.1 introduced this diminished regen braking for me but it's not consistent. The majority of the time it's ok, but occasionally when letting off the accelerator it doesn't brake as hard. It's very annoying. I try to submit a bug report immediately after it happens.


----------



## MRinPDX

harrison987 said:


> Well...the update has not imporved anything for me...only caused problems.
> 
> First:
> 
> I noticed that my regen braking is not as aggressive. Usually when I take my foot of the gas, it would grab fairly hard...so I would always need to release gas slowly...which I liked a lot. Don't feel it as much. Anyone else experience this?
> 
> Also, when walking to car, it would unlock immediately upon pulling handle. NOW...it pull the handle and nothing happens...I have to pull it a few times to recognize my phone. it is like the car is asleep.
> 
> NOT happy...


I have had the problem with the door unlock and also raised the question on another thread. Here is the URL:
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/auto-unlock-fails-sometimes.8337/#post-140995


----------



## MRinPDX

Last night I posted that autopilot seems to be there in this release and this morning I noticed that I was on the 14 day trial. I couldn't postpone it and when I started to drive to work, I had no choice but to have the dialogue stuck on the screen till I got to work and parked. Then it let me select enable; again no choice of enabling at a later time, so I guess my clock starts today. Plus the Tesla app on my phone now gives me the Summon option as well, though I have yet to enable it in the car.


----------



## Eli

MelindaV said:


> Did you report it it tesla?


Yeah, I reported it through the "Ask a Question" link.


----------



## evannole

Mike said:


> 32.2 was waiting for me at 0530 this morning.
> 
> As usual, I did the update while I was doing cardio at the YMCA.
> 
> Observations:
> 
> 1. a total of 270 kms westbound and (return trip) eastbound on Hwy 401 so far today, using EAP with sunny conditions and dozens of overpasses (and shadows), no abrupt braking events.
> 
> 2. regen in urban traffic situations seems to be back up to pre version 28.x levels
> 
> 3. EAP did not "hunt" when I was in a right lane and an exit lane began, it stayed glued to the correct lane center while the road widened for the exit lane.....


Same for me with regard to #1: Since receiving this update, I have not experienced any sudden unintended braking. I used autopilot this morning in several spots where it's often happened in the past, and despite bright sun and very dark, deep shadows on the road under some very wide overpasses, not once did the car brake abruptly. Hopefully is the new normal behavior.

I have also noticed that the car seems to handle exits and gore points much better after this update. I drive in the HOV lane, and there are several left-hand exits off of it. Some of them are not separated from the HOV lane by a dotted line and I have previously had to intervene to prevent Autopilot from taking them, or, worse, "splitting the difference." Since this update, Autopilot has gone by them with nary a hesitation, continuing in the HOV lane as it should. I am still extremely vigilant around these points but so far I like what I am seeing.

The following possible enhancement seems unlikely, but this morning, as I took my right hand exit off the highway as I arrived at work, with the car's GPS active and knowing that I needed that exit, I could have sworn that it started to exit for me. I was in a lane that had the option of exiting or continuing straight, and I could have sworn that I felt the car starting to intentionally steer to the right, exactly where I needed to go. I am used to overriding the system at this exit and so started to steer myself, thereby disengaging the system, but it sure seemed like it was starting to do what I have previously needed to do myself. Again, it's probably wishful thinking. I exit from the same lane every weekday morning, so I will test it again on Monday.

One slight downside is that on sharp curves (sharp for the interstate, at least), I have had a couple instances where the Autopilot wasn't turning as tightly as I would have liked, bringing me closer to the line and to adjacent traffic than ideal. In several instances I applied just a bit more torque to the wheel and Autosteer disengaged. The system previously handled those curves pretty well. Then again, it might have been fine, with me just not wanting to trust it when other cars and a large truck were so close.

Regardless, it seems to me that Autopilot is definitely improving.


----------



## Mike

evannole said:


> The following possible enhancement seems unlikely, but this morning, as I took my right hand exit off the highway as I arrived at work, with the car's GPS active and knowing that I needed that exit, I could have sworn that it started to exit for me. I was in a lane that had the option of exiting or continuing straight, and I could have sworn that I felt the car starting to intentionally steer to the right, exactly where I needed to go.


Thanks @evannole for articulating that observation because I could have sworn the same thing was happening today at my intended exit, but I also assumed control before letting the situation play out (for safety reasons).


----------



## Sterph

Has anyone made any notes regarding the automatic speed change for exits and some turns? Additionally, how long has the automatic speed limit adjustment been taking place?

I’ve noticed that on exits and some road turns, if I’m using autopilot at, say, 70mph in a 65mph zone, autopilot will show a small rotating blue circle around the max speed and gradually decrease it to anywhere from 35 to 45mph (while still displaying the 65 mph speed limit). Upon exiting the turn, the rotation in the circle returns, and the speed returns to its prior setting, all without my intervention.


Additionally, (this may be an older observation) autopilot seems to remember the highest speed set in a session. As such, when the speed limit changes on a restricted road from 45mph (with the speed set at the max allowed of 50mph) to 35mph, autopilot responds to by setting the speed to 40mph. Now, I’ve seen this behavior for a long time, but it’s the first time I’ve noticed that AP will return to 50mph automatically once the speed limit returns to 45mph.


Since I had my Model 3 delivered Tuesday with this update already, I can’t tell whether these are new. I’ve been driving my AP 2.0 Model S until now, and I haven’t noticed these quirks in that AP.


----------



## SalisburySam

Upgraded firmware today at 5:00pm Eastern...took 35 minutes. Went from 28.1 to 32.2. First drive tomorrow.


----------



## Dave EV

Went from 26.3 Wed afternoon to 32.2. Update went fine, but when I got to the car, I got the screen is off and needs to boot up taking a min or so before going again. I also noticed that for some reason, my driver's side mirror didn't tilt back up after backing up. Pressing my driver's profile again put things back in order.

Thursday, same thing with the screen-off slow boot the two times I got into the car. That's a pain when you need to use the screen before getting on the road. Performed the two-finger salute twice for good measure and then a power-off, we'll see if that helps. Before this seemed to get the screen-off-slow-boot a couple times a week.

After one of the slow boots the streaming audio nav was stuck on "connection failed" or something. Switched to radio and back to be able to control the streaming audio.

Had a phantom braking event using auto-pilot on the way on a two-lane road. I notice this appears to happen most often when coming up on a shadow and a car is coming in the opposite direction and the two meet a few car-lengths in front. Have not had many phantom braking events on this road, so hard to say if it's better or worse, but off to a bad start. Autopilot seem to behave slightly differently than before. Seems to pick the right part of the road when there are confusing lane markings more often, but hard to say for sure.

It appears that the fog-light indicator moved to the far left of the screen? I recall the indicator being a couple spots to the left of the headlight indicator.


----------



## GDN

First day on this software, first time in over 2 months, it's bumpy at best. Started with a reboot just to get the screen on. Then has some backup camera issues later in the drive, as well as music not playing as smoothly from bluetooth. Haven't been in it long, but not as solid as the past releases I've had. Only about 10 miles today, but just little things not as smooth as they have been.


----------



## littlD

markrodg said:


> 28.5 fixed that for me. 28.1 introduced it.


Makes sense as I used to have 28.2


----------



## littlD

Had lots of rain in St Louis today, and wow are auto wipers way way WAY better, much more sensitive, they work great.

I came from 28.2, so apologies to those saying "littlD, keep up, already fixed in 28.x"


----------



## slasher016

Strangely I updated to 28.5 just three days ago and today I updated to 32.2. I wonder if this is the final build before the next major release.


----------



## MRinPDX

First impressions driving with the new upgrade.

1. As @GDN pointed out I too had to reboot the screen before I could drive to work.
2. The Opt-In for the trial period covered the screen the whole way to work (I didn't select enable and then it was greyed out till I parked.)
3. When you get the opt-in, you don't really have a way to say maybe later. The other option sounds like I will not get another opt-in later.
4. I have fallen in love with the traffic assisted cruise control! I tried it on surface streets and the hwy and it is amazing including coming to a complete stop behind the car in front at lights. It got confused on signaled ramps (as soon as the car in front of me got his green, Lucy wanted to hit the hwy, so I touched the brake and disabled the TACC. But on the hwy it correctly set my limit to 10mph+ (my relative speed warning.) But careful on surface streets, there too it will set your limit +10 over the speed limit (and the car doing that vs my lead foot doing it are two diff things  ) The right thumb dial was very effective and better than the up/down arrows I have used in my prev cars.
5. The summon didn't work for me till I sat inside the car and tried it - this was pulling out of my garage. Maybe it saw too many close by objects. Maybe it saw me on the rear camera. Don't know.
6. The Autosteer was a little confusing with the lane change. It would cancel whenever I trimmed the steering. Maybe I need to re-read the manual section now that I tried it.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## GaryW

I don't how you all cars are but my summon seems like it's dumb after this update. It's backs out but unlike the past update it always stops to enter the garage next to my other car like it's afraid to turn the wheel. It was working perfect before the update. Guess I'll keep testing it.


----------



## plankeye

markrodg said:


> 28.1 introduced this diminished regen braking for me but it's not consistent. The majority of the time it's ok, but occasionally when letting off the accelerator it doesn't brake as hard. It's very annoying. I try to submit a bug report immediately after it happens.


I think I've experienced this also, but I thought I was just imagining it. It is very random though.


----------



## scaots

littlD said:


> Had lots of rain in St Louis today, and wow are auto wipers way way WAY better, much more sensitive, they work great.
> 
> I came from 28.2, so apologies to those saying "littlD, keep up, already fixed in 28.x"


In brief use I found the auto wipers worked very well as opposed to sometimes not enough, though my main problem with them previously was not enough wiping at night so will still have to see how that does.


----------



## MRinPDX

Yikes! My 14 day trial period went down 13 in a matter of hours from when I enabled it this morning. I suspect that the clock starts when the firmware update was installed yesterday evening. So, watch out.


----------



## GaryW

plankeye said:


> I think I've experienced this also, but I thought I was just imagining it. It is very random though.


Nope it definitely did something. Literally summon worked everytime before and I couldn't get it to pull in my garage once today.


----------



## Png

I would like to share this experience on Voice Command not working after updating from 28.1 to 32.2. It kept remind me to use "navigate to xx" or "drive home" when I use voice command. I used exactly those words and it worked in 28.1 every time but not 32.2 for me. I restarted the touchscreen several times to no avail. I forced the car to turn off and on using the screen. Still no change. 

I cannot submit bug report since it seems it does not understand me nor hearing me. So I tried to call someone using the touchscreen to see if the mike is working. I noticed I was not on mute from the mute button on the phone area of the touchscreen. I toggled the mute button to mute then back to unmute. (The phone call did not get picked up. ) But right after this, the voice command was back to working again. 

I do not know if this has something to do with 32.2. Maybe it sets the mute ON for the mike, at least in my case?


----------



## Oregon47

CrunchyLumpia said:


> I've been fortunate to have a service center push out the software each time I've requested. Soooo ... YMMV





EDH said:


> Got 32.2 today from 26.3.
> Autopilot no longer works. Will have to call support to find out what is going on.
> Backup camera displays right away which is good. FM radio which pre 26.3 worked fine on all stations now only works on some.


Ouch, leaving for a road trip this morning. I'll let you know.


----------



## RIP_OPEC

I'm still having the waking up issue 
Every time I get an update I get the placebo effect that it fixes it lol


----------



## iChris93

Supercharging on a road trip right now. I noticed that if I’m using slacker and skip a lot of songs in a row, every once in a while the audio will be distorted for a song and skipping to the next will fix it.


----------



## HOV_OK

iChris93 said:


> Supercharging on a road trip right now. I noticed that if I'm using slacker and skip a lot of songs in a row, every once in a while the audio will be distorted for a song and skipping to the next will fix it.


Any time I get the distortion I pause and un-pause and it is fixed (left steering wheel button)


----------



## harrison987

Well this is annoying.

Every since this update, the car does not recognize my phone immediately.

I go to open the door handle, and the only thing that happens is the "clack" from the battery...followed by the fans coming on.

The second time I pull it, screen comes on, telling me to the "use keycard".

The third time I pull it, it finally unlocks.

I have a Samsung Note 8, and had NO problems until this new software.

Any way to roll back to previous version?


----------



## NEO

28.2 ➡ 32.2 today


----------



## Edward Reading

Try deleting the phone as a key and then adding it back. This has worked for me after an upgrade.


----------



## MGallo

MRinPDX said:


> First impressions driving with the new upgrade.
> 
> 1. As @GDN pointed out I too had to reboot the screen before I could drive to work.
> 2. The Opt-In for the trial period covered the screen the whole way to work (I didn't select enable and then it was greyed out till I parked.)
> 3. When you get the opt-in, you don't really have a way to say maybe later. The other option sounds like I will not get another opt-in later.
> 4. I have fallen in love with the traffic assisted cruise control! I tried it on surface streets and the hwy and it is amazing including coming to a complete stop behind the car in front at lights. It got confused on signaled ramps (as soon as the car in front of me got his green, Lucy wanted to hit the hwy, so I touched the brake and disabled the TACC. But on the hwy it correctly set my limit to 10mph+ (my relative speed warning.) But careful on surface streets, there too it will set your limit +10 over the speed limit (and the car doing that vs my lead foot doing it are two diff things  ) The right thumb dial was very effective and better than the up/down arrows I have used in my prev cars.
> 5. The summon didn't work for me till I sat inside the car and tried it - this was pulling out of my garage. Maybe it saw too many close by objects. Maybe it saw me on the rear camera. Don't know.
> 6. The Autosteer was a little confusing with the lane change. It would cancel whenever I trimmed the steering. Maybe I need to re-read the manual section now that I tried it.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


A few pointers for you and anyone else using the trial.

(Numbers do not correspond to yours above)

1. EAP is not meant for surface streets. I do use it there too sometimes, but it's really meant for freeways.

2. If you give the right scroll wheel a good fast swipe (like on your smartphone) it will move 5 MPH, up or down.

3. If you are going faster or slower than the speed limit and tap the speed limit sign it will change your max to the speed limit (caution!) _plus your offset_! 10 MPH in your case.

4. Auto lane change only works above (by my testing) 55 MPH.

5. You have undoubtedly already picked up that it just takes a very slight nudge of the steering wheel to stop the 'apply light force' nag.

6. If you forget long enough for Autosteer to actually stop you might get a message saying Autosteer disabled for the remainder of this drive. You can reset that by (pulling over) and putting it in park. I've had to do that on the side of the freeway on a long drive.

7. If you were in the rear camera view while summoning in reverse it will stop depending on the distance you set. Mine is 18".

8. Your comment about loving it is exactly why the trial. Get people hooked! Whenever I talk to someone with a reservation and they are waffling in EAP I do my best to convince them of the benefits. It's awesome.

Enjoy!


----------



## MelindaV

what version did you upgrade to?


----------



## harrison987

Edward Reading said:


> Try deleting the phone as a key and then adding it back. This has worked for me after an upgrade.


Tried that, but to no avail.

Once it opens...if I leave the car and go back within about 10 minutes, I have no issues. Beyond that...like if I leave the car for an extended timeframe...it seems like the car goes into some sort of "sleep" mode, and won't recognize anything until I pull the handle a few times to "wake it up".

Versions is 2018.32.2


----------



## MelindaV

harrison987 said:


> Versions is 2018.32.2


moved over to that section


----------



## LucyferSam

Png said:


> I would like to share this experience on Voice Command not working after updating from 28.1 to 32.2. It kept remind me to use "navigate to xx" or "drive home" when I use voice command. I used exactly those words and it worked in 28.1 every time but not 32.2 for me. I restarted the touchscreen several times to no avail. I forced the car to turn off and on using the screen. Still no change.
> 
> I cannot submit bug report since it seems it does not understand me nor hearing me. So I tried to call someone using the touchscreen to see if the mike is working. I noticed I was not on mute from the mute button on the phone area of the touchscreen. I toggled the mute button to mute then back to unmute. (The phone call did not get picked up. ) But right after this, the voice command was back to working again.
> 
> I do not know if this has something to do with 32.2. Maybe it sets the mute ON for the mike, at least in my case?


This sounds like you're car is having trouble with cellular connection. It doesn't do voice recognition on board, so requires the cell signal to work. Check the LTE symbol to see if you have connection next time it fails.


----------



## twincam23

harrison987 said:


> Tried that, but to no avail.
> 
> Once it opens...if I leave the car and go back within about 10 minutes, I have no issues. Beyond that...like if I leave the car for an extended timeframe...it seems like the car goes into some sort of "sleep" mode, and won't recognize anything until I pull the handle a few times to "wake it up".
> 
> Versions is 2018.32.2


try deleting the BT pairing and pair again.


----------



## MGallo

twincam23 said:


> try deleting the BT pairing and pair again.


My phone actually opens the door, but then I have to use the key card to drive, every time now. Haven't tried deleting, adding, pairing anything.


----------



## Maynerd

Eli said:


> Found an annoying bug in 32.2, used to be able to hold left/right on the left scroll wheel for a couple seconds to cycle between favorites, but it's broken in this update. Either it does nothing at all or it causes the media UI to freeze until you reboot it.


Never even knew this feature existed!


----------



## aronth5

Maynerd said:


> Never even knew this feature existed!


I use this feature all the time to toggle thru favorites.


----------



## iChris93

HOV_OK said:


> Any time I get the distortion I pause and un-pause and it is fixed (left steering wheel button)


I figured this out too!


----------



## Rich M

I had a short run on 28.5, upgraded to 32.2 already in the parking lot while we're out to eat. I'll see if anything's different on the way home.


----------



## webdriverguy

MGallo said:


> My phone actually opens the door, but then I have to use the key card to drive, every time now. Haven't tried deleting, adding, pairing anything.


That is not good. I have to test this out. I am updated to 32.2 30 mins ago.


----------



## M3OC Rules

MGallo said:


> 4. Auto lane change only works above (by my testing) 55 MPH.


I think auto lame change only works on freeways. I've driven multiple times on a road that is freeway for parp of it and highway for part. It works until the transition and then stops working. Unfortunately there is no indication when it's available. It just refused to change lanes and the blinker stays on.


----------



## tencate

Just thought I'd report that Max got it the other day too and I've had zero issues so far, everything works as expected, none of the issues reported here. 2017 Model Year, VIN 2xxx.


----------



## PNWmisty

MGallo said:


> It unlocks with my phone in hand and sets my profile so I know it recognizes that much.


Your phone sets your profile? Ours doesn't do that, it just unlocks with whatever profile was last used.


----------



## slasher016

M3OC Rules said:


> I think auto lame change only works on freeways. I've driven multiple times on a road that is freeway for parp of it and highway for part. It works until the transition and then stops working. Unfortunately there is no indication when it's available. It just refused to change lanes and the blinker stays on.


Actually there is. Auto-lane change will only work when the lane you're trying to change into shows gray lines on the outside of that lane -- if you're in the center lane of a three-lane highway, you'll see blue lines around your lane, and should see gray lanes to either side of you. If you see those lanes, then auto-lane change will work.


----------



## Apl199

MGallo said:


> My phone actually opens the door, but then I have to use the key card to drive, every time now. Haven't tried deleting, adding, pairing anything.


I know it sounds simple, but turn off Bluetooth then back on on the phone itself, I had the same issue but this solved it immediately


----------



## coredumperror

After a few more days of using Summon with 32.2 installed, I can sadly report that it doesn't seem much more reliable than normal. Every 2nd or 3rd time I try to use Summon, I still need to force-quit the app a number of times to get it past "Connecting to your vehicle" and display the Forward and Reverse buttons. Considering that I often can't get into my car without summoning it out of the carport first, this is pretty annoying.


----------



## SalisburySam

32.2 for several days now. Have noticed one big improvement but sadly connectivity is not it. On the few occasions that Summon does actual work, I've seen that it now recognizes whether the garage door is open or not, both for entering and leaving. On my last firmware, 24.8, Summon would just issue the HomeLink command. If the car was garaged and the garage door open, Summon would close it and try to back out. No longer works that way...big, big improvement!

As to connectivity...maybe I just don't know what that means. On my iPhone6 in Settings->BlueTooth, the listing for "Tesla Model 3" shows "Connected." On the Tesla app, the PHONE KEY shows "Connected." But when I try to Summon, I get a message saying it is not connected and Summon doesn't work most of the time, at 17 of 22 tries this morning. On the few occasions it worked, it lost connectivity during Summon and stopped the process. Thank goodness it didn't send a HomeLink command as the vehicle was half in/half out with nothing blocking the garage door safety sensors.

So, how many different meanings does "Connectivity" have on the Model 3?


----------



## Mike

SalisburySam said:


> 32.2 for several days now. Have noticed one big improvement but sadly connectivity is not it. On the few occasions that Summon does actual work, I've seen that it now recognizes whether the garage door is open or not, both for entering and leaving. On my last firmware, 24.8, Summon would just issue the HomeLink command. If the car was garaged and the garage door open, Summon would close it and try to back out. No longer works that way...big, big improvement!
> 
> As to connectivity...maybe I just don't know what that means. On my iPhone6 in Settings->BlueTooth, the listing for "Tesla Model 3" shows "Connected." On the Tesla app, the PHONE KEY shows "Connected." But when I try to Summon, I get a message saying it is not connected and Summon doesn't work most of the time, at 17 of 22 tries this morning. On the few occasions it worked, it lost connectivity during Summon and stopped the process. Thank goodness it didn't send a HomeLink command as the vehicle was half in/half out with nothing blocking the garage door safety sensors.
> 
> So, how many different meanings does "Connectivity" have on the Model 3?


Being in Canada, we cannot have the summon feature until such time as a key fob is offered.

I'm convinced I'm better off without the summon feature until it is bullet-proof.


----------



## SalisburySam

Mike said:


> Being in Canada, we cannot have the summon feature until such time as a key fob is offered.
> 
> I'm convinced I'm better off without the summon feature until it is bullet-proof.


Yeah, it has some room for improvements certainly. On the positive side, with the garage door open or closed issue resolved, the HomeLink accompanying function seems to do what it is supposed to do now. Also that option could be turned off. And, with the distance setting for both how close the car can get to obstructions on the back wall, and how far it can go out of the garage, hitting something has not been a factor for me. It either works properly when it works (rarely) or it doesn't work at all (most of the time).


----------



## plankeye

GaryW said:


> Nope it definitely did something. Literally summon worked everytime before and I couldn't get it to pull in my garage once today.


I was actually referring to the regen not being very strong sometimes (not after 100% charge).


----------



## coredumperror

SalisburySam said:


> So, how many different meanings does "Connectivity" have on the Model 3?


I'm fairly sure that Summon is actually done over the Internet, rather than over Bluetooth. Which explains why it's so flaky.


----------



## littlD

harrison987 said:


> Well this is annoying.
> 
> Every since this update, the car does not recognize my phone immediately.
> 
> I go to open the door handle, and the only thing that happens is the "clack" from the battery...followed by the fans coming on.
> 
> The second time I pull it, screen comes on, telling me to the "use keycard".
> 
> The third time I pull it, it finally unlocks.
> 
> I have a Samsung Note 8, and had NO problems until this new software.
> 
> Any way to roll back to previous version?


As I know from personal experience working with Tesla when I bricked my car the first day with an aborted update, there are only a few Tesla engineers with the admin rights who can actually load an earlier version onto a car.

Sorry you're having issues.

Assuming you already know to set battery optimization off for the Tesla app (I have a Pixel 2, so not sure where that Android system setting is on a Galaxy).


----------



## RelaxisYo

gundarx said:


> Updated coming from 2018.26.3. No obvious changes. Was heading to sleep and got update notification, so have not driven yet. Need to verify but seems like:
> - resolved voice commands not being recognized while parked at home (connected to wifi but bad AT&T LTE signal?); I did several bug reports on this recently and might be why I got this new update?
> - rear camera comes on immediately, no black delay
> - screen woke up fast from door unlock
> - phone app has less wait, summon functionality can be used quicker
> - UI feels more responsive
> 
> images below (redacted location and last VIN #s.. my car's 184xx):
> 
> View attachment 13420
> View attachment 13421
> View attachment 13422


I've been having more problems with this firmware. So far, the Bluetooth has been unstable; phone unlock is not been very stable. What is more concerning is the Autopilot. Two times in one day the thing freaked out on me. I was moving around 40, at a light I've gone through many times, the car started to serve into the lane next to me. Later that same day, on a highway doing 70 or so, the car decided to break suddenly .. no idea why. Thankfully, I did have my hand on the wheel!

I also noticed, summons hasn't been as stable either. That could be because of the Bluetooth challenges; not sure.


----------



## MGallo

webdriverguy00 said:


> That is not good. I have to test this out. I am updated to 32.2 30 mins ago.


And I think I might have lost my key card today...


----------



## MGallo

PNWmisty said:


> Your phone sets your profile? Ours doesn't do that, it just unlocks with whatever profile was last used.


It definitely does this. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## MGallo

Apl199 said:


> I know it sounds simple, but turn off Bluetooth then back on on the phone itself, I had the same issue but this solved it immediately


I did this, and disconnected my phone in the car before I saw this post, and I think this did fix it.


----------



## garsh

MGallo said:


> It definitely does this. Can anyone else confirm?


Try a test:
Create (if you don't already have one) a second profile in the car and save it. Make sure the seat or mirrors are different so you can tell it apart from your profile. Drive around for a mile or so with the new profile, then park the car.

See if it still goes back to your original profile the next time you unlock it.


----------



## Tmo6

On 32.2 for a few days now, and I can still hold right on the right wheel knob to cycle through favorites, no noticeable changes to EAP, Homelink doing it's duty for the garage doors. Can't comment on summon as I don't use it. Phone key does seem less reliable as I have to regularly turn on my phone to allow the phone key to unlock the car.


----------



## Dogwhistle

Anyone notice if their Startup Sounds were affected by 32.2? After upgrading, my car doesn’t make all the chiming sounds when initially stepping on the brake like it used to. At first I thought it wasn’t “starting”, but all the annunciator lights cycle properly, and the car operates fine. However, if making another drive shortly later (like stopping at the store), the startup sounds work normally. Seems to be affected by a deeper sleep.


----------



## ymilord

After running 32.2 for a couple days. I noticed it removed the 4 am schedule I had set for charging. So all day Sunday I was getting iOS push notifications of 'Charging has started' 'Charging has finished/ended'. I had to wait for the rain to slow down in order to change it. They really, really need to add the option to change the charging times from the app. And/or have a charging calendar where you can pick start times for certain days in conjunction with a destination calendar.

Aside from that 32.2 has been working okay. There is a point down our street where the proximity sensors go ape sh** for a parked van on the right when doing a left-hand turn at the end of the block. (During manual mode driving and where it ducks the music down and plays an alert. loudly. I almost feel like that sound effect should be the STNG proximity alert.) Since applying the update (and losing the EAP Trial- But that's another matter in another thread) that has completely stopped.


----------



## MGallo

garsh said:


> Try a test:
> Create (if you don't already have one) a second profile in the car and save it. Make sure the seat or mirrors are different so you can tell it apart from your profile. Drive around for a mile or so with the new profile, then park the car.
> 
> See if it still goes back to your original profile the next time you unlock it.


I know it does for me because my wife's profile is set to show % of energy and mine is miles remaining and it seamlessly switches between the two settings. Of course, the seats and mirrors too. I was just wondering if anyone else could corroborate.


----------



## RichEV

MGallo said:


> I know it does for me because my wife's profile is set to show % of energy and mine is miles remaining and it seamlessly switches between the two settings. Of course, the seats and mirrors too. I was just wondering if anyone else could corroborate.


So if you are: alone in the car, switch to your wife's setting, drive a short bit, park, get out of the car, walk away to lock, get back in (using your phone to unlock) => the car will switch to your setting when you press on the brake?


----------



## MGallo

RichEV said:


> So if you are: alone in the car, switch to your wife's setting, drive a short bit, park, get out of the car, walk away to lock, get back in (using your phone to unlock) => the car will switch to your setting when you press on the brake?


I can try that, but unfortunately I may have lost my keycard and I know they program those, so I will have to bring my wife's card with me just in case and I don't know I that will make a difference.


----------



## ymilord

I did the following.

Disabled BT on my phone.
Entered using the Keycard only.
Picked my wife's profile.
Drove down the block.
Parked the car.
Locked the car with the keycard.
Plugged it in.
Walked 15ft away.
Enabled BT on my phone.
Walked back to the car and it had my wife's profile still selected.

Then did the same thing but used my profile from the start. When I returned it was still set to my profile.

Then I left my profile active then used my keycard. It still had my profile selected.
Locked the car with my keycard, used my wifes' keycard. It still had my profile selected.

So it seems it stores and uses the last profile used.

The only thing that seems to work consistently was the music source selection. If my wife walked up to the car first it connected to her phone. If I do it connects to my phone (iOS). Then plays the last thing from either Apple Music or the Podcast app.


----------



## Twiglett

Dogwhistle said:


> Anyone notice if their Startup Sounds were affected by 32.2? After upgrading, my car doesn't make all the chiming sounds when initially stepping on the brake like it used to. At first I thought it wasn't "starting", but all the annunciator lights cycle properly, and the car operates fine. However, if making another drive shortly later (like stopping at the store), the startup sounds work normally. Seems to be affected by a deeper sleep.


There are no startup sounds.
The chiming only happens if you haven't plugged your seatbelt in


----------



## RichEV

ymilord said:


> I did the following.
> 
> Disabled BT on my phone.
> Entered using the Keycard only.
> Picked my wife's profile.
> Drove down the block.
> Parked the car.
> Locked the car with the keycard.
> Plugged it in.
> Walked 15ft away.
> Enabled BT on my phone.
> Walked back to the car and it had my wife's profile still selected.
> 
> Then did the same thing but used my profile from the start. When I returned it was still set to my profile.
> 
> Then I left my profile active then used my keycard. It still had my profile selected.
> Locked the car with my keycard, used my wifes' keycard. It still had my profile selected.
> 
> So it seems it stores and uses the last profile used.
> 
> The only thing that seems to work consistently was the music source selection. If my wife walked up to the car first it connected to her phone. If I do it connects to my phone (iOS). Then plays the last thing from either Apple Music or the Podcast app.


Yep. It has been that way since I got the car with 16.x firmware. Works pretty well that way.


----------



## RichEV

MGallo said:


> I can try that, but unfortunately I may have lost my keycard and I know they program those, so I will have to bring my wife's card with me just in case and I don't know I that will make a difference.


Just tried it. Doesn't work. The car doesn't know who is driving based on your phone connection. Yet?


----------



## slasher016

MGallo said:


> I can try that, but unfortunately I may have lost my keycard and I know they program those, so I will have to bring my wife's card with me just in case and I don't know I that will make a difference.


You need to delete that keycard from your car then...


----------



## Rich M

Dogwhistle said:


> my car doesn't make all the chiming sounds when initially stepping on the brake like it used to.


Are you sure you didn't buckle up first that time? It only makes those sounds if you don't buckle up before stepping on the brake.
Edit: @Twiglett beat me to it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

When service disabled your car and pushes the update for you your phone gets the push notification but the car name is replaced with the last 6 of the VIN


----------



## Dogwhistle

Twiglett said:


> There are no startup sounds.
> The chiming only happens if you haven't plugged your seatbelt in


Ahhhhhh....*light bulb*
Apparently I've somehow altered my normal strapping in sequence without noticing!

You know what it is, I recently disabled Easy Access as I didn't find it terribly useful, and figured I would save wear and tear on the motors. Apparently the new silence is deafening!


----------



## Twiglett

Dogwhistle said:


> Ahhhhhh....*light bulb*
> Apparently I've somehow altered my normal strapping in sequence without noticing!
> 
> You know what it is, I recently disabled Easy Access as I didn't find it terribly useful, and figured I would save wear and tear on the motors. Apparently the new silence is deafening!


That's why I noticed as well - for exactly the same reason!
I stopped using easy access and now the process is climb in, seatbelt on, hit brake - no sounds 
I was never comfortable with belting up before the seat moved, just didn't feel right.
Easy access was great when I first got the car and couldn't figure out the best ingress/egress method, but much easier now so I don't need it.


----------



## bernie

I added a wifi repeater to the garage on Saturday but had weak signal, no updates, fiddled with it to boost the signal around noon Monday and pop up comes the 32.2, installed it same message as everyone, minor improvements, bug fixes.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Been having an issue with this update where the display shows a dimmed left brake light. It briefly flashes at normal brightness when brakes are first applied (including regen) but then it shows the dimmed version below. The actual brake lights are fine. Anybody else notice this?


----------



## Derik

Yeah.. I kind of noticed the dimmed left light as well on the display. I was just thinking it was glare or something at the time. I did look at it a couple of times wondering if something was wrong with how they were displaying the brake light.


----------



## zosoisnotaword

Derik said:


> Yeah.. I kind of noticed the dimmed left light as well on the display. I was just thinking it was glare or something at the time. I did look at it a couple of times wondering if something was wrong with how they were displaying the brake light.


Several people on TMC have noticed it too. Glad it's not just me. Maybe 32.3 addresses it, but it's not a big deal either way.

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/threads/software-update-v8-1-2018-32-2.126364/page-8#post-2985793


----------



## CleanEV

Can't seem to find anyone having issues with car braking or seriously slowing down with 32.2. Got mine last Saturday.

While on surface roads, while cruising between 35-45 if there. Is a vehicle on the right side trying to merge, 3 will start to brake sometime a bit too hard even though the car is at least 100+ fee away. I tried this on various roads with speeds from 15-45 and every time a car is seen waiting to turn my 3 will have this hiccups. I simply take over and start pushing the accelerator to keep the momentum. Rebooted and still the same. It's very annoying trying to use cruise and be subjected to this abrupt slow downs.

@zosoisnotaword - at least you all see some lights when you brake. With red car I have I'm yet to see any lights & am afraid if it works. I can't see, nor can my wife though turning 50 should not have this effect


----------



## Derik

CleanEV said:


> @zosoisnotaword - at least you all see some lights when you brake. With red car I have I'm yet to see any lights & am afraid if it works. I can't see, nor can my wife though turning 50 should not have this effect


I've got a red car as well. It's harder to notice them, but they do light up when the car brakes (either from you pressing the brake, or the car braking using regen).


----------



## Mike

CleanEV said:


> While on surface roads, while cruising between 35-45 if there. Is a vehicle on the right side trying to merge, 3 will start to brake sometime a bit too hard even though the car is at least 100+ fee away. I tried this on various roads with speeds from 15-45 and every time a car is seen waiting to turn my 3 will have this hiccups.


I find using cruise control in urban settings almost unusable because of its sensitivity to perceived threats coming in from my right side.

I wish three quick taps down of the cruise stalk would give "dumb" cruise control that sets the speed that I happen to set it at.....no data base.....no radar doing automatic braking for me.......just dumb cruise control.


----------



## ymilord

Cause Nerd. I've created an IFTTT ordeal to watch the MAC address of the 3 and log traffic (xfer size and link speed) to a google spreadsheet. Last night I saw two large transfers (659MB & 1.2GB) and a bunch of uploads at around 25MB each between 2 am and 8 am. But no update notification from 32.2 to 32.3. On top of that between 2 am and 5 am the car pulled about 0.98kW at 1 min 20 sec intervals. No charge notifications via the app. The outside temp (reading from the garage door) was about 71F and got to about 82F at 9 am. So I am not sure if that was batt. temp. management or something else. I only mention it as this is different behavior. The last time it did that we got a borage of push notifications that the car started charging then charging ended.


----------



## plankeye

zosoisnotaword said:


> Been having an issue with this update where the display shows a dimmed left brake light. It briefly flashes at normal brightness when brakes are first applied (including regen) but then it shows the dimmed version below. The actual brake lights are fine. Anybody else notice this?
> 
> View attachment 13803


I HAVE noticed this! But, as usual, with my poor eyesight, I thought I was imagining things. At least I know I'm not crazy now. Hopefully they fix it!!! I don't think it was always this way, but I'm not sure which update might have caused it. I don't think it was this way on 24.7, so something after that. I've only had 26.3 and 32.2 since then, but don't know if I was seeing it while on 26.3.


----------



## Twiglett

meh - the onscreen brake lights are just a little gimmick to amuse passengers anyway.


----------



## iChris93

Twiglett said:


> meh - the onscreen brake lights are just a little gimmick to amuse passengers anyway.


Agreed. While I think it should be fixed, functionality should come first.


----------



## Milo

Three things I think I've noticed...

Auto-wipers seem to work MUCH better. Rained yesterday and today, and for the first time since I've gotten the car, I had no need to adjust the wipers manually.
Clicky-clicky for blinkers seems louder. I often found myself driving with my blinker on because it was quiet and hard to see.
No complaints about echo on calls, but I've only made three calls since the update. Hopeful.


----------



## MGallo

Twiglett said:


> meh - the onscreen brake lights are just a little gimmick to amuse passengers anyway.


I disagree. It let's me as the driver know if the person behind me sees my brake lights when regen braking and I don't have my foot on the brake pedal (whether on surface streets or highway). Also, when coming to a stop using only regen (99% of the time), it will drop to 1-2 mph with the brake lights still on which means I don't have to tap the brakes myself (the cars, and cops, behind me think I already have). It's not a gimmick to me. BTW, my car is red and yes, they do come on, but it is harder to discern. I have not noticed the left being dimmer but I'll watch for it when I go out this afternoon.

Also, I just got back from the SC (getting a new keycard) and I now have 32.3, so if the dim light is a 32.2 thing only, it's too late for me to test that now.


----------



## Twiglett

MGallo said:


> I disagree. It let's me as the driver know if the person behind me sees my brake lights when regen braking and I don't have my foot on the brake pedal (whether on surface streets or highway). Also, when coming to a stop using only regen (99% of the time), it will drop to 1-2 mph with the brake lights still on which means I don't have to tap the brakes myself (the cars, and cops, behind me think I already have). It's not a gimmick to me. BTW, my car is red and yes, they do come on, but it is harder to discern. I have not noticed the left being dimmer but I'll watch for it when I go out this afternoon.
> 
> Also, I just got back from the SC (getting a new keycard) and I now have 32.3, so if the dim light is a 32.2 thing only, it's too late for me to test that now.


Wait, what?
You've got 32.3 already


----------



## MGallo

Twiglett said:


> Wait, what?
> You've got 32.3 already


Yes sir. There is a thread for it already too.


----------



## JeopardE

zosoisnotaword said:


> Been having an issue with this update where the display shows a dimmed left brake light. It briefly flashes at normal brightness when brakes are first applied (including regen) but then it shows the dimmed version below. The actual brake lights are fine. Anybody else notice this?
> 
> View attachment 13803


Glad I'm not the only one! I was starting to get concerned that perhaps something was actually wrong with my left brake light.


----------



## 2Kap

JOUL3S said:


> Glad I'm not the only one! I was starting to get concerned that perhaps something was actually wrong with my left brake light.


I didnt even notice this until I read everyones posts about it. I'm on 32.3 and it still happens.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Getting caught up here...things I've noticed since going to 32.2:

Knock on wood, but Phone as Key has been uber-reliable for me lately. Occasionally it's been slow, but it eventually works. I haven't had to resort to toggling Bluetooth or airplane mode at all, and I was having to do this probably 20% of the time before.

Connecting to the car during Summon has mostly worked as well. Occasionally I have to force stop the app and get back into it, but that's all it takes and I am able to connect for summon.

Unfortunately summon itself pretty much is unusable for me now! I always had to make sure the car was perfectly lined up (otherwise it would pull up a few inches and decide to chicken out). So after I get it perfectly lined up and start summoning, it pulls back (I use it to back into my garage when I need to charge) until it gets to the garage threshold (where it hesitates a bit as it maneuvers the car over the small lip), and then it inexplicably turns the wheel such that the car is aimed directly at my wife's car to the side. Maybe it saw something on the other side it was trying to avoid (never did that before though), but I've had to stop it every time because clearly it was going to fail.

Unexpected speed changes while in autopilot have increased. Coming from 18.14 to 26.3, I noticed autopilot dropping the speed on interchange ramps to pretty much unacceptably slow speeds. I guess this is a "feature", although on this particular curve (it's an interchange rather than an off-ramp) the speed limit INCREASES from 60 to 70 and the curve is shallow enough that it could easily be taken at 70. Now I don't care if it slows down to maybe 65, but autopilot prefers to take this ramp at 60 or below which is almost dangerously slow in traffic. Regardless, that part's not new in 32.2 (but it hasn't been "fixed" either). What's new is that on a different part of the highway, near, but not on an exit ramp, t he TACC speed itself dropped from the 72 that I had it set to down to 40, causing a very sudden slowdown. Then it went up to 55 or something like that, and then maybe up to 65. It was basically going haywire. That only happened one day so far, but very disconcerting. I suspect maybe a GPS glitch and it thought I was on a different road or something.

Favorites disappeared (again). I'm not even going to bother with the Tesla audio system any more. Somebody please tell me when it becomes usable again. Until then I'm just going to use my phone with all its warts. At least that mostly works.


----------



## Mike

NOGA$4ME said:


> Until then I'm just going to use my phone with all its warts. At least that mostly works.


That's all I use, streaming my premium Spotify.


----------



## ronmis

One change I noticed in 32.2 is that in my garage my car is connected to wifi, but the moment i shifted to drive, the lte signal would show up. That's not happening anymore, now, it still is on my wifi until the signal is too weak.


----------



## Nicholas Strub

So this may have been asked / discussed already, but does anyone else have to wait like 15-20 seconds after getting in their car for it to "turn on". I swear, I'll get in and the screen will stay black for 15-20 seconds before everything eventually powers up. Figured I'd ask here before calling the service center. Not a fan of this behavior though...I don't want to wait that long for everything to power up each time I get in my car.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Nicholas Strub said:


> So this may have been asked / discussed already, but does anyone else have to wait like 15-20 seconds after getting in their car for it to "turn on". I swear, I'll get in and the screen will stay black for 15-20 seconds before everything eventually powers up. Figured I'd ask here before calling the service center. Not a fan of this behavior though...I don't want to wait that long for everything to power up each time I get in my car.


Goodness no. My car is on before I can even sit down in it. This was pointed out by my wife who got in the back seat of the car the other day and the screen didn't turn on and she noticed how disgustingly dirty it is (it doesn't look dirty when it's on).


----------



## JWardell

It's time I add to the pile of users who have had issues with 32.2 and the car waking up/not unlocking/etc

I think I only experienced the issue once before, and you could easily reason the phone's bluetooth being asleep.
But since 32.2 I have had six instances of doors not unlocking...twice yesterday... and two instances of display asking to swipe card on console.
Phone key worked flawlessly with my iPhone previously.

I have SOME suspicion that in reality this firmware is now allowing Teslafi to truly put the car to sleep where it was blocked previously. That would mean those with issues have Teslafi configured similarly, and those without don't have it or or different sleep settings. Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## Vin

I will also add to the 32.2 users who have had an issue. It just happened once a few days ago..

I entered the car and my screen came on as it normally does, and car was in park and showed the normal P symbol.
I went to shift gear to D and nothing happened, it remained in P. I put it in R and still nothing (remained as P). I had that sinking feeling as I was on a schedule to go somewhere.
I pressed the accelerator in case it was just the screen issue, but the car itself still didn't move.
I rebooted the car by holding both steering wheel nobs. When it came back still nothing, it remained in Park and didn't shift gears.
I then exited the car and walked away far enough to enable autolock/horn beep.

When I came back, I opened door sat in seat and luckily this time all was fine, car shifted, I drove about 50 miles with no issue. So far so good, but that scared me and my stomach had that sinking feeling. I figured it was a firmware issue and look forward to the next update to hopefully move on.

All else is great and I love the car. I just expect a few glitches as we keep improving the car (more a blessing than a curse).

Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## slasher016

Vin said:


> I will also add to the 32.2 users who have had an issue. It just happened once a few days ago..
> 
> I entered the car and my screen came on as it normally does, and car was in park and showed the normal P symbol.
> I went to shift gear to D and nothing happened, it remained in P. I put it in R and still nothing (remained as P). I had that sinking feeling as I was on a schedule to go somewhere.
> I pressed the accelerator in case it was just the screen issue, but the car itself still didn't move.
> I rebooted the car by holding both steering wheel nobs. When it came back still nothing, it remained in Park and didn't shift gears.
> I then exited the car and walked away far enough to enable autolock/horn beep.
> 
> When I came back, I opened door sat in seat and luckily this time all was fine, car shifted, I drove about 50 miles with no issue. So far so good, but that scared me and my stomach had that sinking feeling. I figured it was a firmware issue and look forward to the next update to hopefully move on.
> 
> All else is great and I love the car. I just expect a few glitches as we keep improving the car (more a blessing than a curse).
> 
> Anyone else ever experience this?


I've experienced it on occasion where it'll flash all the lights like everything is good to go, but then won't shift into drive for about a minute or so. Never had it not work after waiting for a minute or two.


----------



## Vin

slasher016 said:


> I've experienced it on occasion where it'll flash all the lights like everything is good to go, but then won't shift into drive for about a minute or so. Never had it not work after waiting for a minute or two.


Have you only noticed this after 32.2 update, or have you had this issue before? I only noticed after 32.2. Thx


----------



## NOGA$4ME

JWardell said:


> I have SOME suspicion that in reality this firmware is now allowing Teslafi to truly put the car to sleep where it was blocked previously. That would mean those with issues have Teslafi configured similarly, and those without don't have it or or different sleep settings. Does this make sense to anyone?


You may be onto something, but I don't think it's exactly as you describe.

Disclaimer: I am by no means an expert in this, so I could be completely wrong. But my understanding is that it's not that Teslafi is putting the car to sleep. It's more that Teslafi sets up its pollling (and the car responds/or doesn't) so as to _*allow*_ the car to go to sleep. I imagine that a properly configured Teslafi would have a similar behavior to a non-Teslafi user in that the car would occasionally go into a deep sleep.

An improperly configured Teslafi setup (or one that intentionally does not allow the car to go to sleep at all) would keep the car awake (or at least not allow a deep sleep), and might (unintentionally) prevent issues where it takes the car an excessive amount of time to wake up.

So having said all that, I am a Teslafi user and have my Teslafi sleep settings set up to only allow sleep between 11pm-5am or something like that, and I haven't had any issues with the car failing to or taking a long time to wake up.


----------



## RichEV

Twiglett said:


> meh - the onscreen brake lights are just a little gimmick to amuse passengers anyway.


I can't see any on-screen brake lights or any way to turn the function on?


----------



## SalisburySam

Seeing some things, not others. With 32.2 I have no delay in the car waking up; as soon as I get in and press on the brake pedal the initiation sequence begins and the car comes alive quickly...no difference from previous firmware 28.1 nor 24.8.

A new "feature" is the radiating speaker icon below PRND in the photo. I was stopped at a red light with traffic lanes on both sides and saw this. Found nothing in the manual. Anyone seeing this? Any ideas what triggered? Have not seen this before and there was no audible chime, radio, or other noise.


----------



## iChris93

SalisburySam said:


> Seeing some things, not others. With 32.2 I have no delay in the car waking up; as soon as I get in and press on the brake pedal the initiation sequence begins and the car comes alive quickly...no difference from previous firmware 28.1 nor 24.8.
> 
> A new "feature" is the radiating speaker icon below PRND in the photo. I was stopped at a red light with traffic lanes on both sides and saw this. Found nothing in the manual. Anyone seeing this? Any ideas what triggered? Have not seen this before and there was no audible chime, radio, or other noise.
> View attachment 13903


I don't think it's new.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

iChris93 said:


> I don't think it's new.


Confirmed. Not new. My car has always had it. It just lets you turn off the proximity warning chime. I found this to be very useful when in a drive thru for example.


----------



## GDN

RichEV said:


> I can't see any on-screen brake lights or any way to turn the function on?


They are there and always on. If your car is red they are harder to see. When you press the brakes or they come on with Regen the car on the screen also lights up all three brake lights. Just like at night it turns on the headlights.


----------



## RichEV

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/autosteer-availability-around-town.8453/https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/autosteer-availability-around-town.8453/


GDN said:


> They are there and always on. If your car is red they are harder to see. When you press the brakes or they come on with Regen the car on the screen also lights up all three brake lights. Just like at night it turns on the headlights.


Ah, thanks. I obviously hadn't noticed.


----------



## Bernard

PNWmisty said:


> Your phone sets your profile? Ours doesn't do that, it just unlocks with whatever profile was last used.


It is *supposed* to set your profile if used to unlock. If you drive with your spouse and each has a paired phone and their own profile, it's whichever phone made contact first -- it does not seem to have a preference for someone coming from the driver side over someone coming from the passenger side. If it does not change as the unlocking person changes, then there is a bug.


----------



## Bernard

Mike said:


> I find using cruise control in urban settings almost unusable because of its sensitivity to perceived threats coming in from my right side.
> 
> I wish three quick taps down of the cruise stalk would give "dumb" cruise control that sets the speed that I happen to set it at.....no data base.....no radar doing automatic braking for me.......just dumb cruise control.


I agree on both counts, although I would prefer some intermediate version, not the "maintain speed only" version -- keep the speed handling relative to the car in front of you (if any), but ignore threats from the side (left or right, as it will also panic at apparent threats from the left, such as a car making a right turn from a cross street ahead of you) to the left) -- unless emergency braking takes over, of course.
That being said, the car is so much fun to drive that I am not sure I care about EAP anyway, at least not until we have decent FSD on ordinary roads and streets, which is not going to happen for a long time (10 years?). (I purchased the car with both EAP and FSD, but that was mostly to help Tesla in developing them and have fun in testing the software ;-)


----------



## PNWmisty

Bernard said:


> It is *supposed* to set your profile if used to unlock.


I believe you are the only person I've ever heard make that claim. Our Model 3 ALWAYS goes to the last profile used, regardless of which phone is used to unlock it. I will point out, we always use Bluetooth (proximity) to unlock, not the "Unlock" button on the Tesla app.


----------



## Bernard

MGallo said:


> I disagree. It let's me as the driver know if the person behind me sees my brake lights when regen braking and I don't have my foot on the brake pedal (whether on surface streets or highway). Also, when coming to a stop using only regen (99% of the time), it will drop to 1-2 mph with the brake lights still on which means I don't have to tap the brakes myself (the cars, and cops, behind me think I already have). It's not a gimmick to me. BTW, my car is red and yes, they do come on, but it is harder to discern. I have not noticed the left being dimmer but I'll watch for it when I go out this afternoon.
> 
> Also, I just got back from the SC (getting a new keycard) and I now have 32.3, so if the dim light is a 32.2 thing only, it's too late for me to test that now.


You know the car is doing that, so why worry? You probably did not worry whether your brake lights were always coming on when you used the brake pedal on an ICE car, right? You checked before driving that the two brake lights worked, and that was that. Same routine for the Model 3: check the brake lights before leaving, then trust the hardware (and software) to do its job.
Also, are you really confident that the brake lights are actually lighting when the display shows them doing so? As a programmer myself, I would expect that the software was written to turn the lights on the screen to indicate that the program sent a command to turn the lights on, not to indicate that it verified that the lights are actually shining this very second. (It's quite possible to do the second, but it involves extra complications and software developers tend to assume that very simple hardware, like turning on lights, always work. ;-)
If it is the second, then I'd agree it's not a gimmick; but if it is what I expect it is, I see little use in it, except perhaps to inspire confidence to the driver in the first 10-15mins of driving.


----------



## slasher016

Vin said:


> Have you only noticed this after 32.2 update, or have you had this issue before? I only noticed after 32.2. Thx


It happened on 21.9 quite a bit as well. That was the version I was on the longest.


----------



## skygraff

Haven’t noticed any of these things that have been mentioned as possible changes but did discover the FM radio favorites reversed their default order. Used to be highest frequency to lowest (seemed strange and I tried to switch it multiple times only to have it revert) but now the lowest frequency is on the left and highest on the right.

Recently travelled out of my region and realized that I miss the ability to set “local” favorites like my old stereo. Sure, the Model 3 displays the local stations but you either have to deal with the full list or add favorites to your existing lineup rather than having a separate group just for where you’re visiting. Maybe someday.

Anyway, this update seems modest which is a good thing when they’re approaching a major version change.


----------



## Rich M

skygraff said:


> Used to be highest frequency to lowest (seemed strange and I tried to switch it multiple times only to have it revert) but now the lowest frequency is on the left and highest on the right.


Yup, I have given up trying to keep my radio presets in any kind of order.


----------



## Mike

Not sure to mention this 

Not sure to mention this inside this thread, but since I'm running 32.2.........

Used the Ottawa supercharger today for the first time. The supercharger station that is burried on the bottom (3rd) level of the green section (non accessible from the other two parking arcades) of the underground parking.....

The GPS got lost inside the arcade as I was doing the exiting loops and ascending back up to ground level.

Makes sense, no GPS or LTE signal down in that basement.

However, once topside, the GPS stayed lost.

Doing the two finger salutes in downtown traffic didn't solve it.

At one point after the last attempted two finger salute......while still dead reckoning back to an unfamiliar location in an unfamiliar suburb of an unfamiliar (to me) city center.......the screen would show the nav route, then go black, then recycle again, for a dozen times.

Found my way to my inlaws house east of Ottawa (in Orleans) but the GPS was all over the place.

Did the two finger salute in the driveway with my foot on the brake....no luck.

Did the full forced power down two times......no luck.

Called Tesla, spent 26 minutes in the queue, was told to do another full power down, lost comms after that (Tesla did call right back, but Bluetooth was off line.......)

Anyway, once all that stuff happened, I was told to drive around the block.....and sure as heck, the GPS came back.

FWIW: Loose GPS? Do a full, formal power down. Then, drive the car around the block.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk

Tesla OTA updates are simply amazing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035497503926431744


----------



## Bernard

PNWmisty said:


> I believe you are the only person I've ever heard make that claim. Our Model 3 ALWAYS goes to the last profile used, regardless of which phone is used to unlock it. I will point out, we always use Bluetooth (proximity) to unlock, not the "Unlock" button on the Tesla app.


My bad -- and thanks for pointing out the distinction.
For the first 2 months, with the car on firmware 21.9, I used the app to lock and unlock because bluetooth was too unreliable; during that time, if my wife used her app to unlock, the car would use her profile, whereas if I unlocked it with my app, it would use mine. The car is now on 32.2 and I use bluetooth (now reliable) for locking/unlocking, but my wife has not driven the car with that firmware (and, as a passenger, she always gets to the car after I do), so I cannot distinguish using my profile vs. using last profile when using bluetooth locking/unlocking.
So I over-generalized -- sorry!


----------



## SPIKE's M3AWD

Did the steering wheel mute button functionality improve?

Before update : Changing volume while muted did not unmute the volume. Audio remained muted until you click the mute button.

After update: Changing volume while muted unmutes the volume.


----------



## PNWmisty

Bernard said:


> My bad -- and thanks for pointing out the distinction.
> For the first 2 months, with the car on firmware 21.9, I used the app to lock and unlock because bluetooth was too unreliable; during that time, if my wife used her app to unlock, the car would use her profile, whereas if I unlocked it with my app, it would use mine. The car is now on 32.2 and I use bluetooth (now reliable) for locking/unlocking, but my wife has not driven the car with that firmware (and, as a passenger, she always gets to the car after I do), so I cannot distinguish using my profile vs. using last profile when using bluetooth locking/unlocking.
> So I over-generalized -- sorry!


OK, I'll have to experiment with using the "unlock" on the phone app to see if it changes anything. But I have no confidence we ever mated our phones to the respective profiles. And I don't recall the Owner's Manual mentioning a procedure for mating a profile to a particular phone. So if anyone has any insight to this, please speak up.


----------



## Benjamin Reed

Anecdotally, I had huge issues with my iPhone X and the new firmware and I completely re-set-up bluetooth unlock and it's worked for me 100% since.

Also I don't use TeslaFi or anything else that hits the car often so it's not related to that.


----------



## JWardell

I was convinced by all the reports in the forum that I suffered from the left-brake-light-out bug on the display, but it turns out to be untrue! It's just difficult to notice due to the lighting in the rendering.

I was stopped at a light and watched the display as I tapped the accelerator, and sure enough only then did I realize the brake light did in fact turn off. Much more difficult to see while driving.

Yes, still on 32.2...


----------

